# Dump Trailer for Satoh Beaver?



## TheBloomWoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello! 

I just bought a tractor off of Craigslist. First tractor ever, a Satoh Beaver 370D, for the 9 mostly sloped acres I also just bought! I enjoy a challenge  

It currently has a brush hog, but I'd like to be able to change that on/off and use a haul behind dump trailer for tree limbs, firewood, gravel, rocks, etc. 

Thinking like a 5x8 or similar size. Haven't been able to figure out what kind of connection I should be looking for. I'm attaching a picture of the back.... looks like just a pin hole (see photos in my album). Can someone help me with the terminology here, so I can search a bit more educatedly? 

Or, is there some adaptor allowing me to add a ball hitch? Would be great if I could bring in a load of gravel behind my truck, then swap it behind the tractor to get to the hard to reach places on site. 


Would like to find something used to save money (looking in the Portland Craigslist) so any advice would be awesome! 

Thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like a pretty cool project you have on the go! 

I have the same set up on my tractor that I use for towing trailers around the property. I think you can just go ahead and install a trailer hitch ball on that drawbar, but you need to be aware that it might interfere with the operation of the drive shaft for your brush hog. 
What I have for mine is a home made fabricated piece that slips nicely over the draw bar and has a pin that secures it in place. It has a standard bolt on pintle/trailer ball unit welded to it so I can tow either type trailer. When I need to attach anything with a drive shaft, I just pull the pin and remove the hitch. I'll attach a photo at some time if I get a chance.
Try to avoid any type of towing accessory that attaches to the arms of the three point hitch. That can only cause you problems pulling a heavier load, not to mention the increased probability of flipping your tractor over. Beware of how much weight you tow, and use extreme caution when operating on hilly terrain!


----------



## TheBloomWoods (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks Pogobill! I think I found the one! Will let you know how it works


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, here's what I use The body of the unit is home made and slips just nicely over my draw bar. Has the pin with the handle on it to keep it secure. The home made piece has four holes in it that match up with a store bought pintle hitch, and the unit just bolts right on. 
















Easy to remove when you don't want it beating up your equipment.


----------

